# video drivers: ATI Mobility Radeon X1300



## jt217 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a dell with windows XP and ATI Mobility Radeon X1300. The newest update for my video driver is not supported on dell systems. Is there any way around this?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

No, none I can think of, you have to use the drivers from Dell, many of Dell's components are made spesifically for Dell, even if its a rebranded mobo from Asus or whomever, thus only the drivers from Dell will typically work, drivers from ATI, Asus etc are usually for retail products only.


----------

